# Thanks to all of you!



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks to the help I've gotten from all of you folks I've finally got my 90 gallon set up complete.
I'm half way through cycling, have settled on a stocking list, and raring to go!
Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

And I'm pumping over 1,100 gph through that bad boy!


----------



## Manifest (Mar 8, 2015)

Very nice and clean! Can't wait to see it stocked and rolling. I really like the looks of those rocks, what are they?


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks!
It's a stone I picked up at a local landscaping supply company. They called it Blush Mountain.
I still have another 100 lbs of it yet and I spent a grand total of $22. I'm planning on doing some fine tuning to establish more caves and hiding places.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

I dont like it. that should be my tank not yours 

Nice set-up. What are you going to put in it?


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

The typical Yellow Labs, Rusties, Yellow Tail Acei, Metriaclima sp Dolphin, and a group of synotontis lucipinnis.
My wild card is the dolphins, some people like them and some don't. I figure I'd roll the dice. They look like they'd be cool.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I am very familiar with the Proflex and your maximum water level looks high to me. Of course you do have a check valve which will significantly reduce drainage during a power outage.

Did you do the test where you unplug the pump and see how high the water rises during a power outage before marking?

In case you are not familiar:

Mark the current (operating) water line with a piece of tape.
Unplug the pump and wait 15-20 minutes. (you may want to start with a lower water level than what you currently have).
Mark the water level again.
Measure the difference between the two pieces of tape.
Measure that distance down from the top of the short wall in chamber 3 and add 1" for safety.
That is where your maximum water level should be.

If you already did that well done. The tank looks great and I really like the rockwork.

Andy


----------



## Manifest (Mar 8, 2015)

Did you paint the back or is that press on? In all honesty, I never cared for the blue, but seeing this has changed my mind. lol


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks for the heads-up Narwhal. Yup, I would definitely need more room in the sump if I didn't have the check valve in the return line. I've got the high water sticker right where she ends up after the overflow drains for 20 minutes with the pump turned off. I wont run it this high once the cycling is finished though. All of the bio balls are underwater at the high water mark. I'm thinking I'll want at least half of the balls above the waterline to help with the oxygen absorption. At least that's what I theorize. LOL
My wife has been teasing me about all the thought, studying, and testing I've been doing. I've tested the system in the basement every which way but loose! I wanted to get comfortable with the way things work before committing to the living room with 100 gallons of water on my wood floor. I even mounted my durso in the bottom of a 5 gallon bucket 3 feet above the sump and made a full blown mock up test. I wanted to be sure I could drain all the water I wanted to push with the pump. I guess I figured my math correctly because I can run the pump wide open. I've really enjoyed putting this thing together.

Manifest: that's actually blue acrylic. The guy that I ordered the tank from tried to talk me into getting the black acrylic back but I have an old 30 gallon tank with the same blue back and I always loved the way it looked to I stuck to my guns. Doesn't it look cool? I was worried it may be too much blue but I'm happy I bought it that way.


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

Oops, I should have said I've got the sticker an INCH lower than where the level ends up..............DUH!


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Glad to hear you measured it out. No one likes a flood.

I agree that you probably want to run it lower so the bioballs have more air flow. But at least you know how high you can fill it in case you go out of town for a few days you won't have to worry about it running dry.

Andy


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

Exactly!


----------



## Manifest (Mar 8, 2015)

Yes that blue does look good, especially with the blue overflow cover. I agree black wouldn't look as well with that.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Sharp looking tank and setup. Awesome!


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks Iggy!


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

The new tenants moved in two days ago and they seem to be enjoying their new digs!

I do have one concern though. I already lost a Yellow Tail Acei this morning and several of the others look like they have sunken bellies. I'm not sure what I should do about that, if anything.


----------



## Manifest (Mar 8, 2015)

Very nice!

What choice of food are you using?
(I like 1mm new life spectrum - cichlid fomula)

Maybe they're just a little stressed from shipping- and the bellies will snap back once they're more comfy and eating


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

> I like 1mm new life spectrum - cichlid fomula


Same here!


----------



## orca77 (Aug 24, 2007)

Looks awesome! Could you please share what brand of tank and stand are these? I've been looking for solid wood/plywood stands but my LFS only carries crappy ones.

Thank you!


----------

